# 90 Gal. Ocenic Planted Aquarium $275



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I'm selling my 90 gal. planted tank on craigslist. If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/2031905782.html

Kathy


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks good are you trying to sell whole, or you willing to part out?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

fishyjoe24 said:


> looks good are you trying to sell whole, or you willing to part out?


Read the second paragraph...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oops sorry I didn't see that part.... if you change your mind I'm interested in the dry fertilizers,and the a-new-bu-e-is. on the driftwood.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Here is a better (but kind of dark) picture of the plants. Considering that they have been existing on no Co2 and (maybe) a once a month water changes, they probably look pretty good. And even though you can't see them for the crypt and mosses, there are lots of anubias in there...I promise.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

The tank has been sold. 

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

man, I would pay that much for just the light... or just the CO2... dang


----------

